
Show HN: Optimizing First-Frame Bitrate for HLS with Edge Compute - Elof
https://blog.stackpath.com/optimize-hls-bitrate/
======
kazami3
This seems like the kind of thing CDNs should be offering to do for you, or at
the very least have available in their app marketplaces. The idea isn't even
that complicated. But I love the MITM model here. Get file from origin or
cache, parse, manipulate, pass on. Pretty cool.

